# Roberts, Idaho



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Any news from Idaho......Laura?


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

Sorry, I'm not there but what I've heard so far is the Qual. 1st series was scrapped after over half the dogs ran. Got the 1st series re started sometime in the afternoon. I heard 43 back for the 2nd series in the open. No idea who they are. Not much help am I? :lol: 

Laura


----------



## Russ Lain (Jun 16, 2004)

*Any results yet?????*


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

Very limited Qual results,

Winner was Ellie May run by Karen Simpson

Other finishers (Don't know placements or which dog)

Karl Gunzer
Bill Totten
Cindy Huff
Jim Jones
Larry or Anna Calvert


----------



## mpage (Sep 22, 2004)

*Derby*

Any news


----------



## mpage (Sep 22, 2004)

*Derby*

Thanks Karl, Cindy, and Rob


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Limited info,

Open winner was Al Wilson, no idea what dog but qualified for Nat'l
2nd was Karl Gunzer, no idea what dog

Derby winner Karl, no idea what dog
2nd - ??
3rd - Terry Scott with Foxhavens Born To Run

That's about all I got.

Kris
Blacktail Labs


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

CONGRATSULATIONS AL WILSON!!!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Wow, Al! You're on a roll!

Congratulations!


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

"Derby winner Karl, no idea what dog"

1st place - Derby:
#13-Rocky Hills Win-For-Me / O-Michael Page / H-Karl Gunzer 

CONGRATS Mike, Gabby and Karl!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

MardiGras said:


> "Derby winner Karl, no idea what dog"
> 
> 1st place - Derby:
> #13-Rocky Hills Win-For-Me / O-Michael Page / H-Karl Gunzer
> ...


Congrats Mike!

fp


----------



## chablab (Jan 23, 2004)

*Limited winner*

Wonderful news for Al Wilson and Twister. He gets the FC and qualifies for the Nationals. It was nice talking to you last night, Al. Cathy and I couldn't be happier. A wonderful guy and a terrific animal...enjoy the moment!!!
Dave & Cathy Chabot


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats Al and Twister!!!!!       

FOM


----------



## Big R (Apr 11, 2005)

Congrats to Sherwin Scott and "Doctor" aka Moody's Medicine Man on the AM Win, from Doctors Mom "Jazz".

Robert, Mary, & "Jazz"


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

All results are posted on EE!

Congratulations to all!!


----------



## Chris Miller (Dec 16, 2005)

Congratulations to Russ, Florance and Cal on placing 2nd in the Derby


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Maverick said:


> Congratulations to Russ, Florance and Cal on placing 2nd in the Derby


Hey, Good deal. *Attaboys to Russ and Calvin!!*


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Howard N said:


> Maverick said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations to Russ, Florance and Cal on placing 2nd in the Derby
> ...


Ditto!!! 

FOM


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

FOM said:


> Howard N said:
> 
> 
> > Maverick said:
> ...


Double ditto!

Congratulations Russ


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Whats even better about Al's win with Twister is he is now

FC/AFC Twister!

Way to go Al!

Tim


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Twister is owned trained and handled by Al Wilson. And a Creek Robber pup to boot. :wink: 
Way to go Al!!!


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Says Twister is a Lean Mac pup??????

*Way to go Russ!!!*


Tim


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Your right, i was thinking of his other pup


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Paul,

Don't worry about it. It was early morning when I read that and thought I was losing my mind for a bit. :lol: 

Tim


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Tim West said:


> Whats even better about Al's win with Twister is he is now
> 
> FC/AFC Twister!
> 
> ...


And qualified for the Nationals!!!!!!!!! Yipppeeeee.....

FOM


----------

